# Where color rhinestones do you recommend for the color maroon?



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a logo to make up in rhinestones. 
The school colors are maroon and gold...
topaz is a good gold color but which red is closest to maroon?

Sue2


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use Siam or Garnet for maroon and either Citrine, Light Colorado Topaz or Topaz for gold.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I found one of my suppliers has the LAT shirt in maroon....very nice...and I use the Topaz rhinestones for the gold. Works great for that color scheme!


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I use dark siam for maroon and it has worked well.


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

_Has anyone came across maroon, garnet or burgundy stones in bulk? I need 500 gross or 1000 gross at a time. I tried drk saim and it doesn't look like the school colors (maroon) _


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Texaslady said:


> _Has anyone came across maroon, garnet or burgundy stones in bulk? I need 500 gross or 1000 gross at a time. I tried drk saim and it doesn't look like the school colors (maroon) _


Garnet is probably going to be the closest you get to maroon. If you are looking to match Texas A&M maroon I don't think you will find anything closer than garnet or siam. Most of the wholesale suppliers have those colors.


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, a & m colors. I cant seem to find anyone selling garnet either. Who do u recommend? or who do u know that carries garnet?? 
Thanks


----------



## foxtail (Apr 7, 2011)

I buy all my stones from Synergy 17. Check out there website. Ton of colors.

Sent from my MB855 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

_thank you!!_


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I use burgundy crystals for maroon. I use citrine crystals for athletic gold.


----------



## Texaslady (Apr 5, 2011)

But where r u getting the burgundy??  I cant find any


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Supposedly Matt over at the rhinestone world has a rhinestone close to the maroon color but I think it's a Chinese stone and not Korean. I'm pretty sure that you will have to purchase a higher end rhinestone if you want to get closer to a true maroon color. The higher end stones usually offer a wider selection of colors than the Korean and Chinese rhinestones.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Texaslady said:


> But where r u getting the burgundy??  I cant find any


I actually have some MC burgundy that I decided not to sell because it's more of a brownish red. I still use Garnet, which I think is true maroon.


----------



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> I actually have some MC burgundy that I decided not to sell because it's more of a brownish red. I still use Garnet, which I think is true maroon.


Maroon/burgundy is a funny color...it can go brownish or grape-ish with just a small magenta shift.
It is very hard to get a good middlin' maroon.

Sue2


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

Texaslady said:


> But where r u getting the burgundy??  I cant find any


I apologize, I just realized that I am not commenting on the same stones. I use the burgundy in a Swarovski crystal. Sorry about that.


----------

